# [SOLVED] No more IRP stack locations?



## Tongas

Hi people,

I'm running Windows 8 64-bit on an Asus N56VJ, and I've recently installed Ubuntu 13.04 to dual boot with. Around that same time, for some reason, while booting Windows 8 I sometimes get the no more IRP stack locations error; the computer reboots, I select Windows 8 again from Grub, and Windows starts normally. All my drivers are up-to-date, as is Windows. Does anybody have any idea how to fix this?

Thanks a lot,
Tongas


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: No more IRP stack locations?*

This is caused either by too many filter drivers getting in the way of device I/O, or one of them is abusing their position and filling up the IRP with a bug. Most common occurrence is dealing with file or network I/O since both often have a lot of drivers (e.g. A/V, device, apps, etc.) that can affect the I/O.

Beyond updating Windows and all your device drivers, also make sure to update your antivirus or even switch to another A/V temporarily. Also try to contemplate on anything else that may interfere with file or network I/O, such as proxy/firewall apps, file/disk encryption or other security software, etc. All of those can play a role in this. Look into updating or removing unnecessary applications that would be involved.

If you wish for a more specific answer to this, you'll need to give us the kernel dump for this BSOD. It's the _MEMORY.DMP_ file in Windows directory. Zip it up (it compresses heavily) and then upload to a site like Mirrorcreator.com. 

In addition, after you do that, turn on Driver Verifier , get it to crash the system, then upload the minidump from that crash. Make sure to read all instructions carefully. If you experience a boot loop from DV just go into Safe Mode and disable Driver Verifier there, then restart into normal Windows.


----------



## Tongas

*Re: No more IRP stack locations?*

Thanks. I don't have the computer at hand right now, but I'll try your suggestions as soon as I get back to it. However, I do have the memory dump files from this morning when the error happened:

Download links for MEMORY.rar - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts

Both the kernel dump and the minidump.


----------



## Tongas

*Re: No more IRP stack locations?*

After trying Driver Verifier, I managed to figure out the problem was caused by the driver "kmxagent.sys", by CA Technologies, part of the Total Defense anti-virus.

Thanks for your help, VirGnarus!


----------



## VirGnarus

Not bad, skipper. Remember to of course turn off Driver Verifier after you're done with it. I say keep vigilant for a week, and if it's still ok you can write this off as solved. I have this subscribed too so just post and I'll be alerted. Have fun!


----------



## perico

I have a very similar situation. My system is Windows Pro 8.1 64 and on Toshiba Satellite I5 with 6 GB of ram.

Can I follow the same steps described on the top of this topic?. I can send my MEMORY.DMP file zipped as "coripe_memory_dump.zip" in the site mirrorcreator.com.

I wait for your instructions.

Thank you very much


----------

